# paretroplus kieneri



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Every since I read the feature article about this fish I've been wanting to dedicate a 75 gallon for this fish for breeding purposes. Only cog in the wheel is that they seem to be impossible to find. If anyone knows of a source please PM me.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I'm happy to say I finally found some kieneri fry. Here's a not so great video of them.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice fish. Good luck with them!


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you. They have adapted readily to my tank and are eating vigorously. I hope some day to get a couple of breeding pairs out of the group and perpetuate the species since they are so endangered.


----------

